# "300" Required Viewing for all Space Marine Player



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, saw 300 the other day.

First things first: It's not 100% historically accurate. (The spartans in the movie had no armor, no backup, were going against their laws, etc. In reality there were thouasands of other greeks, and the rest of the psartan army was on its way. etc)

However, if you approach the movie from either 'is it like the comic' (Very faithful translation) or look at it as a living myth, then it stacks up fine. It's narrated by a spartan, telling it to other spartans in order to rouse the men into fighting bravado, so having it be a bit larger than life fits just fine.

It never pretends to be an objective dissertation on the greek-persian wars. What it is is a face-rocking nonstop testosterone-fueled rollercoaster, with a hard-rocking sound track and a bunch of mostly naked men beating the holy hell out of other mostly naked men.

It reminded me why I play Space Marines.

The spartans in the movie are superhumanly ripped, insanely fearless, undyingly loyal and utterly badass. They really embody the soace marine spirit, ewithout the dedication to the god-emperor. 

Meanwhile, the forces of the Persians are legion, many are mutated or deformed in some way or another. THey represent corruption, temptation ald all things foreign. They are to be reviled, just as the chaos spawn space marines fight.

Everything deformed = Evil. Everything mystical = Evil. Everything Important = Shouted.

Very space marine.

Watch this movie, then go pick up your plastic spacemen and beat the holy hell out of someone with them.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I was considering watching It over the weekend, I think you've Just decided for me!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally somebody who sees the movie for what it really is. I was really getting sick of the whole racist, not true, homophobic slant that most people put on it.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds to me like this would be better served in the topic of this nature in the Off Topiv bard, since it really doesn't have overly much to do with 40K


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd say it fits fine into "General 40k" as it is a general thread. It doesnt have to be overly 40k-ful.

Glad to see you back and posting, Galahad! I missed you!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

*cringes at the warm fuzzy feeling floating around


I have to agree with the ideas behind the movie being VERY similar to the whole SM/CSM plotline in 40K. In fact, put power armour on the two armies involved and leave the movie the same as it is, and you would have one rockin 40K movie.....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very true, although it would obviously be a propoganda movie of the Imperium. Now what to call it? hmm


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's pretty much what I was getting at when I said required viewing for SM players.

There was deformity and temptation and innumerable legions on one side, and on the other, a small elite force of stalwart defenders who never question themselves and never give up. Hell, it reminded me of Bloodquest in some aspects.

The movie screamed "Chaos vs Marines"


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

> Finally somebody who sees the movie for what it really is. I was really getting sick of the whole racist, not true, homophobic slant that most people put on it.


?
In truth the Spartans were most of the time homosexual- it was military tradition for the younger soldiers/recruits to be adopted by an older warrior, and for you know what to be part of the training. It instilled loyalty and devotion.

When it came time for a Spartan to marry, it was not unheard of for the women to have to dress in Spartan warrior gear as it was so unusual to the soldier.


But anyway, that's history, not the movie.

The movie looks awesome from a comic book action/visceral appeal.
As long as a big glaring 'this is not a historical documentary' is evident its just a film for entertainment.
Not like certain other films that try to rewrite history like Braveheart, et.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea, sorry I knew about the historical homosexual thing, Its peoples reactions that were saying that the whole movie is gay propoganda etc.

You just can't please some people.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If anyone complains about the scantily clad men running around, first point them at official greek artwork and statuary of the day, then point them at the comicbook. They;re a lot better dressed in the movie ;-)


----------



## Deadshane (Dec 29, 2006)

after seeing that movie, the only person capable of creating a GOOD 40k movie is Frank Miller.

...I could die happy.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good idea, anybody got his phone number  ?


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw the movie last weekend. It was totally B.A ^_^


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Totally kickass! Especially the dude with swords for arms.

Heck, the SFX in general were pure awesomeness. :mrgreen:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Galahad hit the nail on the head. Awesome flick and totally good for getting in an Astartes state of mind.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, ive mentioned this before...who wants to storm GW? They havnt sold the rights to make some kick ass movie yet, but in 89 they let Bolt Thrower make a totally crap death metal album about chaos. Have any of you guys listened to that garbaj'?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Looked them up there now.
A band based on Games Workshop?
Um, that's a little, um, :?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I just finished watching watching it, and its Space wolves


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Class film, people who read too much into these things need to get a life. Few odd ball bits in there like goat head and mr pincers but overall awesome


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

thats decided it for me, bring it on!!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i did think xerxes was pretty gay.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I've finally managed to talk the other half Into watching It at the weekend, It seems every bugger out there has seen It apart from poor old me!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

dont worry longbeard, we feel your pain!!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> dont worry longbeard, we feel your pain!!


We've come to a trade off, I go to some deranged monkey park tomorrow and she puts up with the ''mindless violence'' Sat night!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

One should think a deranged monkey park would have a lot of mindless violence


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If not that, then crap flinging is sure to occur.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

lol so true, trades off rock, u both get wat u wnt


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This sums up my mood after seeing the film


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> i did think xerxes was pretty gay.


An 8 foot gay. Does it get any scarier?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Because the three hundred greased up dudes in leather man panties weren;t in the least bit homoerotic ;-)

Of course, they cut out the naked, one-armed, man-riding pushups scene that was in the comic. (I shit you not, literally the older spartans standing on the backs of the younger ones saying things like 'does it hurt?' or 'do you want to stop?' whole the young men underneath them said "No sir!" and a few of them were naked)

None of that stops it from being an awesome movie about a fucking awesome comic. It just strikes me as funny when someone points out Xerxes seeming a tad queer.

My friend Big Gay Steve has seen the movie eight times now.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

But the tight fitting pant wearers were real manly men! 

Its a fucking awesome movie though


----------

